

Ask HN: Are there business simulations specifically for web entrepreneurs? - ppjim

I wonder if there are business simulations specifically for startups.
======
dmlevi
what kind of simulation are you talking about? CLV with marketing and
retention rate assumptions? Harvard has a generator you can use
[http://hbsp.harvard.edu/multimedia/flashtools/cltv/index.htm...](http://hbsp.harvard.edu/multimedia/flashtools/cltv/index.html)

